# Clueless beginner.



## thefool (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello, I was recently given an old touring Bicycle by a neighbour. I couldn't tell you what make it is, but I would say it was quite old, older than most bikes you see on the street. I think it would be fun to do up and learn with, before attempting working on a classic.
 I dont think any parts will need replacing, other than nuts and bolts. The handle bars I think are chrome plated, but that is cracking off quite severely, and there is spotted rust over most of the frame. The seat also has two big springs under it, which are very rusted, though i like the look of it and would like to svae it if possible.
 Can anyone advise me how to best remove this rust, and how to go about repainting the frame. I was told there is a difference between the paints used for aliminium and steel frames, is this true? and how do i find out what my frame is? 
 Sorry this is probably tedious for you, I'm learning on the job with this one!
I appreciate any replies.
Alice X


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 8, 2007)

if your wanting to strip the paint then just go to a place where they would have a sand blaster such as a powdercoat place or a body shop. Some places may have a cabinet big enough for a frame. To paint it well thats your preference, some of us here use spray paint, car paint or look real hard and find original paint. Alot of times chrome can be cleaned up to original and i prefer original chrome than replated. Post a picture to show us what you have.


----------



## thebikeguy (Nov 4, 2007)

The odds are pretty good that your bike is NOT made out of aluminum.The easiest way to tell is to use a magnet.Magnets don't stick to aluminum.The rust on the springs of the seat will be hard to re-do.You're better off finding another spring seat.Same goes for the handlebars.If you're thinking on sand blasting *BE CAREFUL *and find someone who's familiar with working on bicycles.If not, you could end up with parts the thickness of soft drink cans.I like to use chemical stripper for removing paint.It takes a little longer but it's way easier on the parts.


----------

